# A test of the lowly 22 LR



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

This is a test of the 22 rifle , I have always said the 22lr is a great little round but this article really made my eyes widen!!!

I ain't posting this to start a flame war, read it, think what ya want , I don't mind a bit of conversation but don't want or need a 5 page dissertation of why this is wrong, go try it yourself if you disagree..I'll accept it as it is written.

Lethality of the 22LR- Results! - Sniper's Hide Forums


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

No arguments from me. A 22 was my first weapon and still my favorite.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

mdprepper said:


> No arguments from me. A 22 was my first weapon and still my favorite.


ditto (well... ONE of my favorites  )


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Good read! There are far to many "experts" spouting off about things they've never done. I've read articles saying a 22 short didn't have enough pwer to ceanly kill rabbits which would be news to hundreds of thousands of rabbits killed by people using 22 shorts. I've used them very effectively on rbbits and fox squirrels out to 100 yards. I've known several coyotes and deer that have fallen to 22 rimfires. The man (or woman) behind the gun is far more important than the ammo in the gun!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll agree, impressive read!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That's the reason we have 3 of them.  I wouldn't be without a .22


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Good read! There are far to many "experts" spouting off about things they've never done. I've read articles saying a 22 short didn't have enough pwer to ceanly kill rabbits which would be news to hundreds of thousands of rabbits killed by people using 22 shorts. I've used them very effectively on rbbits and fox squirrels out to 100 yards. I've known several coyotes and deer that have fallen to 22 rimfires. The man (or woman) behind the gun is far more important than the ammo in the gun!


MMM now thats the truth!! when I was a kid we bought shorts coz they was $0.50 a box of 50 and I remember one night me and a buddy killed 49 Cotton tails in a hay field by car light, we dressed them and sold them for 25 cents each and used the money to take our girls to the drive in movie... it was worth it!

Oh and the 50th shot???? I missed, never got over it LOL


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> MMM now thats the truth!! when I was a kid we bought shorts coz they was $0.50 a box of 50 .........


I remember that. It was about the only fun thing we could afford. I can't remember hitting anything with them that got away either.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Picked up a couple more bricks yesterday. Gota have a few of those around ta feed the little ones, little ruger, little winchester, little rossi, little rem, he! he!


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have loved the little rimfire all my life - one reason I have over thirty of them (mostly rifles) collected over the years. Very interesting variety of actions, styles and history in them! Used to be able to be found cheap, but prices have risen greatly. The days of finding a nice little .22 rifle for fifty bucks is about gone. 
And of course, each has it's own preference for ammo. One will like Winchester brand, while another jams on anything marked "W". 
Eventually I even got into the .17 HMR thing - only one though.

I used to do my squirrel hunting by shotgun, but that can get messy and biting on a piece of lead shot ain't fun. After reading of using the "lowly twentytwo", I tried it - much better! A good scoped .22LR rifle can do consistent headshots out to fifty yards, though my preference is not over thirty yards. Sit at the base of a tree overlooking several good hardwood trees, and you can bag your limit of bushytails in an hour or two. 
Feral cat control is best done by .22, though in town takes great care! The shorts and 'primer-only' rounds require precise shot placement! But done right, the neighbors never know you have eradicated a small-bird-killing-machine from the environs. 

Even with the price of .22LR ammo having doubled or tripled in the last two years, it is still a bargain compared to factory centerfire ammo.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*22 lr prepping ammo*

I have always believed the 22 was the best prep weapon one could have meaning for hunting for meat during a SHTF event, simply because it's quieter then anything else.

I went the route last year of getting a can for my 10-22 , the cost was high, because of the $200.00 "TAX" stamp ( control ) but I have it now and it makes me feel much better, should I chose to I can use it on any of several 22 pistols sold with threaded bbls.

Ammo for me is like putting away gold for some folks, I have on hand as of now 50 K rounds , I'll be dust before I can shoot it all, but I have young people I care about that just may not be "allowed" ( more control) to even buy ammo some day, so...it's my legacy to them, and I'm not done yet...what I can do today may well help folks I love long after I'm gone, or their kids...

In many little talks I've given and things I've written I've often stated that a family of 4 on a limited budget can arm themselves with 4 10-22 rifles, extra 25 round mags and plenty of ammo for the cost of one ar 15 and a 1000 rounds of ammo, and 4 people shooting with 4 22 rifles is a lot of lead down range. and the little rifle can allow training to start almost as soon as a kid can walk and talk, there is no reason a 6 year old couldn't help protect the farmstead if required...

Easy to master, no recoil, no loud blasts, lots to be said for the poodle shooter...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

When people ask about survival firearms the 22 is always first on the list.

Shorts and CB caps kill small game well and the noise level is very low when shot out of a rifle. Of course a can is better but one does what one has to do.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Interesting read, most shooters at the Appleseed Project events shoot 22s. Most of the shooting I do can be done with a 22.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep, and at your local range, don't be afraid to take the .22 rimfire out to 100 yards! Any decent .22LR bolt action can turn in quite respectable shooting at that distance - 2 to 3 MOA with a scope. Especially if you use Standard Velocity ammo - subsonic high quality - ONE MOA is doable. CCI Standard is quite good and won't break the bank. 
Even a good Marlin Model 60 or Ruger 10-22 (unmodified) can pop a soda can on the 100 yard berm eight of ten imes with practice.
Seen it done, and have done it myself. PRACTICE is the key!


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Back in the 70's with all the politically motivated hijackings, our military used .22LR rifles & pistols for counter hijack teams.
Since they only took head shots most times, the .22 was deemed 'Safe' for aircraft (Electronics, Hydraulics, ect.),
Over penetration, collateral human damage was minimized, ect.

For those of you that get your 'Facts' from talk radio,
Democratic President JFK instituted the SAL ('Sea, Air, Land' Warrior program, you know it as 'SEALS'...

Democratic President Jimmy Carter instituted 'Delta Force'.

It was the 'Delta Force' that trained with the .22LR in aircraft recovery after a hijacking, and the .22LR round was found to be more than enough to take out a terrorist/hijacker.

Some of the early issued rifles were pretty strange looking, but had features we find on a lot of 'Tactical Rifles' we have now.
------------------

*As far as just going shooting, the Rimfires are my all time favorites!
Doesn't break your shoulder, eardrums, or budget to go shooting all afternoon, and they are a ball to shoot!*

I'm partial to the .17 Rimfires, along with the old standby .22LR/.22WMR!

When we were shooting in military competitions, between rounds, we shot .22 rifles to keep the flinching down to a minimum,
And I can tell you right now, from being a 'Country Kid', that a LOT more meat was put on the table with .22 LR than any other firearm in the house!

You get a lot of meat with a 'Deer Gun', but you can go hunting about every day with a .22, and if you can't put meat on the table, there was something wrong with your hunting!
And it doesn't take long putting 2 or 3 rabbits, squirrels, ducks, ect. on the table with a .22 to far surpass any meat weight you might get from the one deer you might get a year back then!

I used to pop rabbits/squirrels/groundhogs about every day on the farm, so it was a CONSTANT source of meat for the table (and the grandparents REALLY loved game meat!) so I can tell you from experience that a .22 was the 'Hot Ticket' when it came to table meat!
The only 'Small Game' I can't take with a .22LR is FISH! (And some people try!  )

We ALWAYS had a .22LR or .22WMR on the farm equipment for popping coyotes, skunks, ground hogs digging in pastures... You get the idea...
Just as necessary a 'Tool' as a hoe, rake, wrench in a farm setting...

The SORRIEST day of my life was when I spent an entire summers hay money on a .220 Swift because I though I needed a 'Varmint' gun over a .22LR or .22WMR which is what we had most times...
That thing was BRUTAL on shoulder, ear drums, budget! Made me cringe every time I went to pull the trigger, so of course it wasn't accurate since my eyes were usually closed!
Live and learn!

I've followed that to this day,
My light weight AR-15 that rides around in my truck with me usually has a .22LR conversion bolt and .22LR mag in it.
If I need the .223 round, it only takes about 10 to 15 seconds to change the bolt carrier out and go to full on .223 rounds, 
But most of the time, the .22LR is PLENTY of round to do the jobs I run into around the farm,
And it's STILL putting meat on the table every week!

When we teach the local kids to shoot (not many 'Farm Kids' anymore, farms are mostly large and automated now, not a lot of 'Little' farms with 'Hired Hands' living on site anymore),
So we start them out on pellet guns to learn sight picture and trigger control,
Then move them up to .22 rifles so they get used to the report,
And it works VERY well!

Sure beats the way most people do things, handing some kid a .357 or 12 Ga. and letting them learn to flinch for the rest of their lives!

*All in all, I'd say a .22LR is my FAVORITE rifle of all time,
And it's just hard to say 'No' to a day out with the old Ruger 10/22 rifles and a brick of ammo!
Just a great day of fun, some friendly competition, and some sharpening of skills, along with like minded people that can get the job done in a pinch!*


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I've heard about the noise issue but I wouldn't have thought a 220 Swift had much recoil. I've never shot one. I guess you learn something new every day. 

It's just pretty hard to beat the versatility of the 22 rimfire.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

My pride and joy is my mom's Colt Huntsman 22 pistol. When she died, the gun was passed on to me and it's probably the best shootin' and plinkin' pistol around. Mom could break lightbulbs at 50 yards all day long with it. Truly fond memories.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I've heard about the noise issue but I wouldn't have thought a 220 Swift had much recoil. I've never shot one. I guess you learn something new every day.
> 
> It's just pretty hard to beat the versatility of the 22 rimfire.


Huh, I agree, every 220 swift I shot was a puppy, they have an issue with shooting out the bbls before you really find a good load and if you load them down they become a 22-250, and while great for long range flat shooting the slightest breeze is too much wind..

I have taken deer with the 22 LR, long ago when I was young and really needed the meat and too hell with hunting laws, man has to feed his family...

I got the can for the 10-22 because one of my biggest worries was noise while hunting food... with the right ammo all you hear is the bolt cycling and I may pick up a bolt gun just to avoid even that... When you have Murphy living on the same street you want Mr paranoid as your next door neighbor !!!


----------



## townparkradio (Mar 30, 2010)

A certain older guy set me straight on the true value of the .22lr and it proved to be correct. I can say with absolute certainty a .22lr out of a rifle drops a coyote even if you're a horrid shot like me.

(who woulda thunk you could forget military training in 10 measly years and become such a craptacular shot?)


----------



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

*The HONORABLE 22lr.*

There are certains icons of society which have stood both the test of time and are categorized as 'Classic Perfection in it's Simplicity'. These would be the; bicycle [human-powered], the US.Army P-38 can opener [manual], a General Motors small-block V-8, the original Volkswagen Bug [air-cooled], and of course the 22lr. firearm [I favor the RUGER 10-22/Mark-series pistols]. Always underrated by the 'Gun writers' in the industry, they continually run in circles chasing their tails, while hypeing the virtue of; bigger is better, newer is best, metric vs SAE standard calibers. They boast & crow about what is the best for this month's issue, but I'll bet none of them would volunteer as a test target for any 22lr. caliber firearm - long gun or sidearm, the very caliber they look down upon. You think we could raise enough greenbacks to have one of those guys 'put up or shut up' I really don't think that is ever going to happen. This is a short list I know, many items have been left out for the purposes of convenience and space considerations, and is meant for consideration only as an illustration.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> My light weight AR-15 that rides around in my truck with me usually has a .22LR conversion bolt and .22LR mag in it.
> If I need the .223 round, it only takes about 10 to 15 seconds to change the bolt carrier out and go to full on .223 rounds,
> ![/B]


I was thinking about getting a .22 conversion bolt. I had a guy recommend a complete .22 upper (of course he was a salesman). He said that the lead ammo can cause fouling and there's a loss of accuracy because the rounds are slightly smaller.

I think that using jacketed rounds should take care of the fouling issue and is the .003 difference really going to effect my accuracy? I don't think so. The only other thing I've heard about them is that they can be "picky" about which brand of ammo they like. One brand might cause a lot of jams while another is fine.

What do you think of your conversion, what brand is it and what ammo do you shoot? Thanks


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

A buddy of mine had ( he's no longer with us) a Car 16 and we burned up thousands of 22 LR thru his conversion, sounded like an old singer sweing machine ..damn sure took longer to load the mags then empty them..I can't say it was any less accurate at all...we didn't try group shooting but bounced many a shotgun hull on semi auto and of course on full it would dig one hole in the dirt... no recoil... I thought about one for my AR but my 10-22 works just fine so no need..

I am thinking about a older used bolt 22 lr to get fixed for the can simply because with subVel 22 lr it would be stone quiet..no bolt rattle... 

The 22 is just the best damn thing in the world to have! every kid should have one as soon as they can stand up and walk..


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a Colt 22 conversion in an AR upper[KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND MAGS?],a 10/22 and a marlin,you can't think about long term survival without factoring in a 22!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Have you tried CDNN? My buddy had a Cinoer(sp) unit and the mags came with it I think...spendy!!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

cheaper than dirt was a conversion for about $150, but they want about $40 for an extra mag. One mag should be enough for me. I don't plan to "go to war" with the conversion, just do some plinking. 

Are you guys happy with your conversion? Do you have any jams and what ammo are you shooting?

Hozay, I guess you mean car-15 not 16 right?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> cheaper than dirt was a conversion for about $150, but they want about $40 for an extra mag. One mag should be enough for me. I don't plan to "go to war" with the conversion, just do some plinking.
> 
> Are you guys happy with your conversion? Do you have any jams and what ammo are you shooting?
> 
> Hozay, I guess you mean car-15 not 16 right?


Nope, MT is a legal MG state, there are a lot of them at our range from sun guns thru belt feds... I used to have a class 3 lic.. and had a lot of them but sold them all and having fired so many of them in my life I just wasn't interested in getting into them again..

Also they do use up the ammo so in the case of a C-3 AR a 22 conversion is a cool way to go...


----------



## hightechredneck (Sep 22, 2010)

great article, i have several 22's, hand guns and rifles, and love to shoot them. they're also what i use to teach the kids to shoot, and while i would love to get a can for mine, they are illegal here. you can't even have the materials that could be used to make one(which i have told a couple of my shooting/cop buddies makes everyone in the state a criminal)


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Every one with cottonballs or steel wool and an empty soda bottle better look out.
What about the pillows on your bed?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I want to be a*

Smart ass and say "MOVE" when I know most can't.. but if I lived in a place that curtailed my rights, I'd find a way to leave , I wouldn't pay my tax's to any State Gov that had no respect for my rights... and most of those Gov hacks are Dimos who want to give your tax money to people who will vote for them...so in effect if all the right thinking tax payers left..where would they be?

I can't understand for a second why the major gun manufactures are still in Connecticut ??? they should be in MT or TX or OK..some pro gun state... pay their tax's to ppl who want to shut them down...

Maybe us gun owners should tell them we won't buy from a company in a anti gun state...might wake them up...

Sorry..off thread!! ... I enjoy all my gun owning opportunities here in MT!!!


----------



## hightechredneck (Sep 22, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> Every one with cottonballs or steel wool and an empty soda bottle better look out.
> What about the pillows on your bed?


thats why ive told my cop friends everyone in the state is a criminal,


----------



## hightechredneck (Sep 22, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> Smart ass and say "MOVE" when I know most can't.. but if I lived in a place that curtailed my rights, I'd find a way to leave , I wouldn't pay my tax's to any State Gov that had no respect for my rights... and most of those Gov hacks are Dimos who want to give your tax money to people who will vote for them...so in effect if all the right thinking tax payers left..where would they be?
> 
> I can't understand for a second why the major gun manufactures are still in Connecticut ??? they should be in MT or TX or OK..some pro gun state... pay their tax's to ppl who want to shut them down...
> 
> ...


the thing is the only thing i cant own or get a license for is a silencer, an explosive license only takes a drivers license and 50$ filing fee, and as long as the cops dont see it, who knows what you have in your home as far as supplies to make a can in a shtf situation, pop bottle and steel wool and electrical tape makes a short term decent one ..... or so ive heard:dunno:


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow, this thread really opened my eyes to .22lr. I bought a S&W M&P15-22 to train my wife and kids on, and for my wife to have around the house if I happen not to be there. I have a new respect for it after reading that fella's test results. I pity the fool that breaks into my house when I'm not there as I gave her specific instructions to "keep pulling the trigger until he stops moving."


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I apologize if this has already been covered but don't have time to re-read the thread.

On the M&P15/22, some of the early ones had issues. Mine had FTF's, FTE's and finally an out-of-breech firing which blew the ejector apart on the FIRST day I used it.

Apparently, these issues were common. S&W made arrangements to get it back to them (on their dime), fixed it up and returned. It now works flawless, regardless of the ammo I put through it.

So, if you haven't sent a lot of lead downrange with yours or are having problems, S&W is really good about getting it fixed up for you.


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

^^^What he said^^^

They did the same for mine. S&W is very good for that. I highly recommend the M&P even though I had problems initially + breaking in the mags. S&W fully stands behind their product. Now she's a fantastic semi-auto .22lr AR w/ 25rd. mags. for < $500 USD.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

two things i like best about a 22 it's quieter than most guns and the weight of 22 and ammo put 50 miles on the soles of your shoes carrying a 22 vs. ?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I love the .22lr. Great round.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

As I was rereading some older threads, I reread this one from start to finish. I feel this thread is full of great information and individual experiences. So I thought I would post something here to bring this great thread back up to the front for some of our newer members here, I hope no one minds. Oh, and I also think the .22LR is in the top three fire arms to have, along with a good 12 gauge and a bigger rifle (mines a 30-06). Thanks HozayBuck for a great thread!


----------



## WFOO2 (Feb 17, 2011)

Since I'm new here so is the thread to me . The 22lr no doubt has a place in your tool bag . My thoughts are never let caliber replace skill or shot placement . DO I have other tools you betcha , however none are as economical to shoot .


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

I love 22's... I grew up in a gunshop.

I was in the NRA in high school and shot my way to the Colorado State Jr. Championships with my *Anschütz 22 L.R.* as an Expert Marksman, Junior NRA.










My favorite of all times is this, - *Iver Johnson M1 Carbine 22 L.R.* :










It is a real joy to shoot, 15 shot mag. Very accurate, hell on varmints in the garden with a 4x scope (not shown).


----------



## Outbreak (Mar 20, 2011)

A couple of 22 rounds applied behind the ear works. Ask the Mossad.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

behind the ears of rabbit or deer?


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> behind the ears of rabbit or deer?


HeeHee... I don't think the Mossad hunts that kind of game...

...and they mostly use the Uzi... awesome little weapon


----------



## Outbreak (Mar 20, 2011)

BasecampUSA said:


> HeeHee... I don't think the Mossad hunts that kind of game...


I am sure they don't hunt any 4 legged animals.


----------



## astig (Mar 17, 2011)

*I wanna try it myself*

i have only tried firing a riffle in my high school years as part of our officer training in our school.

Now I wanna try those two and see for myself which one is betteer :sssh:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*10-22....again......*

*This thread has a way of popping up a lot and here I am again... talking 10-22... but here's the story.
I don't spend a lot of time in big box sporting goods stores for good reasons, first of all the people working there may know where the fish are biting but don't fish, they know what the latest "Blowchester Magnumspace star blaster" is because they read the press release from the Mfgr... ask for a specific type of ammo and they can't find it...they start reading the labels in the 22 lr section working their way to the 375 H & H you asked for...but I'm whining... I recently went into one, looked like a Gander Mtn but wasn't... took the kid along since he was hanging with me so Mom and dad could have a date day... Mom saw a picture of a Ruger 45/22 and she liked the looks , I don't care for that mod but I wanted to really check one out... We stood at the counter waiting for one of the three guys who were BSing to come offer help.. I'm not a real tolerant person since I got old... so after being ignored for several minutes I said something like "HEY!" one of you three actually work here or did you get a deal on the "Jungle Jim" vest?.. got the "OH!!' do you need help??? I said ..Nope...just like standing around being ignored!... ( I'm not the nicest guy in the world...universe?)

Anyway...( can you tell I'm still pissed off) I asked to see a Ruger 45/22.... Dipshit says...we don't got none... I asked if he meant he didn't have that model?? Nope...no Ruger handguns at all!! WHY I asked?... well we had a bunch 3 months ago but they sold real fast.... No w you know I was quietly thinking..WTF!...so I said well son, if it sells and you run out seems to me yawl maybe should order more????

Sorry, won't bore yawl anymore with this conversation.... as I was turning away in disgust I saw a funny looking 22 rifle...it was something I had not seen.. now I'm not one to buy crap to make my fun gun look like a Road Warrior cast off but this thing was a Ruger 10-22 !! looked like an AR... never seen one! so I asked to see it and sure nuff it was my old Ruger rifle made up to look like an AR 15... I had bought the kid a nice used Marlin bolt action for Christmas 2 years ago , and being a good kid and listening when I talk to him , he got really good with it.. except it's a tad too long for him and barrel heavy, and this 10-22 had the collapsible stock which when adjusted , fit him like a glove and was much lighter!... price..$229.00 , I was impressed 
and I plan to give him one come next Christmas.. Of course I won't buy it there in that place... not for any price...

Well all this rant was because I saw something I hadn't seen before, and it involved a 10-22....the rest was just using the space to vent on the sales staff at big box stores...

If any of you have used one of these new style Rugers and found it to be a bad buy please post it here...
HB*


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great thread. I have 4 .22s. Two rifles and two handguns. Wouldn't trade them for nothing.

Jimmy


----------



## ra5451 (Mar 11, 2011)

*.22's Too Many*

I have many .22's, I've thought about selling some off...But I hate to sell any guns...


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been the proud owner of several .22 rifles since I was 10 y/o. I have long since traded my 1st .22, a Mossberg bolt-action with a 7 shot detachable magazine that would handle shorts, longs & long rifle ammunition. I traded it when I turned 18 for a Ruger 10/22. I love the Ruger, but have lamented getting rid of that old Mossberg, especially after my son was born. 

I just bought him a Savage .22 bolt action, not sure of what model it is, but it shoots well.

I don't plan to ever be without a .22 rifle.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Any thoughts on Henry's AR-7? The one that disassembles and fits in the stock?

Henry Repeating Arms | Fine Rifles Made in America and Priced Right

I've had my eye on this for a while now... The versatility and ability to "bury" it in your BOB gives you a lot of options.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> Any thoughts on Henry's AR-7? The one that disassembles and fits in the stock?
> 
> Henry Repeating Arms | Fine Rifles Made in America and Priced Right
> 
> I've had my eye on this for a while now... The versatility and ability to "bury" it in your BOB gives you a lot of options.


I've never owned one of these , see a bunch of them.. tried shooting one one time it didn't seem to be into working real well...maybe it was just that one gun.. I remember when they first came out waaaayyy back in the last century ..seem to me it was tried out by the air force as a bail out weapon..but I really don't know that to be true...

I guess my thought would be to get a long barreled Ruger 22 pistol with adjustable sights.. probably the Heavy BBL... IT will work! and it's ready to shoot as soon as it's in your hand.. and after you shoot a brick of ammo your gonna know that thing real well!!.. my target of choice is used shot shells! they really fly when you hit em and they are about the size of the head and neck of a Grouse , so a head shot and you have a good dinner... and with a bit more work you can put a mag full in the center mass of a man sized target.. at 100 yards...really...
That;s just my thoughts on it.. also I put a Butler folding stock on one of my 10-22's and it will fit in most any pack if need be..


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey HB, I like to use spent shotgun shells for plinking also but I shoot at the primer end. 

Tim


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

TimB said:


> Hey HB, I like to use spent shotgun shells for plinking also but I shoot at the primer end.
> 
> Tim


Impressive Grasshopper...but you do it with your eyes open.....


----------



## mrjefe2u (Jun 12, 2011)

FYI

This is my first reply but I am letting you know that when I clicked on the link from the OP, my malware software program blocked the problem. 

Larry from TX


----------



## StrayDog (May 2, 2011)

mrjefe2u said:


> FYI
> 
> This is my first reply but I am letting you know that when I clicked on the link from the OP, my malware software program blocked the problem.
> 
> Larry from TX


I would be interested in what malware program your using. This system is heavily protected and I have tracked nothing of consequence.


----------



## mrjefe2u (Jun 12, 2011)

StrayDog said:


> I would be interested in what malware program your using.
> QUOTE]
> 
> *Malwarebytes*
> ...


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hopefully not too much of a thread-dredge. Most impressed with this - great info.

I've always been of the "don't underestimate the "little twenty-two" mindset as I'm sure that a lot of accidental firearms fatalities have occurred because someone did.

I've encountered people spouting crap like "a wet heavy jacket should stop a .22 at fifty yards" and "it's surprising that after cycling the action of a semi-auto the round has enough energy left to penetrate the skin of a tomato at 50 yards" (that one is a serious case of completely failing to understand how a semi-auto functions).

Frankly, if someone levelled a firearm at me, I wouldn't be saying, "g'wan, shoot, arsehole - it's only a twenty-two."

I think that if more people stopped to do a bit of improvised ballistic testing as in the link, they'd have a better idea of the damage a .22lr can cause - and then perhaps .22lr firearms would be handled with greater care.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Ahh into the breach once again!!*

*Here's my story about the lowly 22... I used to be a LEO, the last gun incident I worked as a case of a young man proclaiming he was going to kill himself if "SHE" left him... he put a 22 pistol up to his chest and was prepared to shoot himself in the shoulder to prove he was a fool... She freaked out and grabbed the barrel just as he pulled the trigger causing the bullet to enter the chest.. When I arrived he was still aware and told me the whole story the ambulance crew arrived within a minute or so and took off with him while I talked to the young lady.. I got the news shortly that he was DOA and I left to go to the hospital where they had already laid him out and xrayed him full body... I was shocked / impressed that after entering the right upper chest the bullet had hit bone and deflected downward and to the left and down, hit a rib and then turned down thru the groin area and down the left thigh almost to the knee !!.. from that moment on I had a whole new respect for the lowly 22 LR.. it's not to be laughed at folks and in the hands of even a novice shooter can be as deadly as any thing else that's why I push the Ruger 10-22 rifles for the younger shooters in the group... or even those who just can't handle the heavier rounds.. I own two and would grab them as fast as anything else...*


----------



## Wolf1066 (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a truly horrific story, HozayBuck.

What it boils down to is:

1) A .22lr may kill you, even an accidental hit at long range.

2) A .45ACP may fail to kill you, even at point-blank range.

3) DesertFrog's use of the word "lethality" is correct.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the old .22LR. My next two purchases are probably going to be a .22LR revolver and a 10-22.

My dad (who has had all sorts of impressive titles that allowed him to carry weapons in all sorts of interesting places) has always preached shot placement over the size of the round. Since retiring, he has turned his love of guns into a side business/hobby, and is now a class III dealer and gunsmith. He owns easily over a hundred guns, everything up to a .50 Beowulf AR. Anyhow, with all of the various options and nasty weapons available to him, it's a .22LR that he keeps by the door.

I don't think there are many people on this site that would argue that the .22LR isn't a fine option.


----------



## Datguy781 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have 6 .22's and I love them and never plan on getting rid of them especially the rifles and revolvers. IMO the .22 is as underpowered as the shooter. 

I had/have a racoon problem darn things keep getting to the trash can making a mess. I walked outside one evening and saw two lurking in the wooded area at the edge of the backyard. So I ran inside got my Glenfield model 25 loaded with cci cb shorts. The first animal 40-50lb in a tree about 30' up and 20' out takes two shots and false lifeless. The second 25lb roughly the same distance out takes one shot through the neck and falls out dead. I don't typically agree with killing animals unless your gonna eat it but these things were driving me nuts.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

I recall reading an account a number of years ago of a woman in Canada killing a record brown or grizz with a .22. The husband was tending trap lines and a big ole bear busted through a window. Mamma grabbed the only gun in the cabin -- a .22. She shot it through the eye. Dead bear.

Yup. Ya gotta love and respect the venerable .22.


----------



## mountainjock (Oct 21, 2011)

I am new here ( and also to prepping), so forgive my ignorance, I don't mean to hijack this thread! Also, I don't know near enough about guns.. anyways I recently recieved a Savage 22LR and a Mossberg 20 ga. Both were gifts, the 22LR is new. My question is what should I look at adding to my arsenal?? Handgun? Rifle? 12 ga.? any input would be appreciated!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

mountainjock said:


> I am new here ( and also to prepping), so forgive my ignorance, I don't mean to hijack this thread! Also, I don't know near enough about guns.. anyways I recently recieved a Savage 22LR and a Mossberg 20 ga. Both were gifts, the 22LR is new. My question is what should I look at adding to my arsenal?? Handgun? Rifle? 12 ga.? any input would be appreciated!


Howdy MJ

Why not just for now, enjoy the ones you have.. buy a case (5500) rounds of ammo at WM and get to shooting , by the time that ammo is gone you will know a lot more then you do now.

You have plenty of time to think about what you're needs are or might be.. where you live is also important , I have just about everything it would take to hunt with..I guess " Any time..Any Place..Planet Earth" would be pretty much dead on.. but I don't "NEED" all of them , I'm just a gun junkie , that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it...

you can gain a lot of knowledge about the 20 ga just by bouncing pop cans around... Of course I'm talking about shooting for defense not hunting..two different worlds..

go enjoy them then come back and we can get into it in more depth..

And welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

mountainjock said:


> I am new here ( and also to prepping), so forgive my ignorance, I don't mean to hijack this thread! Also, I don't know near enough about guns.. anyways I recently recieved a Savage 22LR and a Mossberg 20 ga. Both were gifts, the 22LR is new. My question is what should I look at adding to my arsenal?? Handgun? Rifle? 12 ga.? any input would be appreciated!


Ok, for starters that is not a real easy question to answer.

1. What type of country/terrain do you live in?

2. Do plan on doing any hunting, if so what game will you be hunting?

3. Do you have a family that you are going to protect?

4. How familiar are you with handguns or rifles?

5. How much are you willing to spend?

These are all questions that I would really need answers to, to be able to suggest what you might get.

The .22 is fine for hunting small game and can also be a very deadly round for self defense. If you had to you could use the .22 for larger game by taking head shots.

The 20 guage can also be used for self defense or hunting altho it has a much more limited range than a rifle. You can use buck shot or slugs for deer or hogs and bird shot for smaller game such as birds and rabbits.

I would guess that most of us on this forum that own and use firearms have both handguns, shotguns, and rifles (both bolt and semiauto).

The handguns will range from .22 to .50 AE and everything in between. The shotguns will be 410's, 16 guage, 28 guage, 20 guage, and 12 guage.

Rifles will range from .17 cal. to .454 or larger and everything in between.

So you see it's not just something that I or really anyone else that is being honest can tell you that you should get.

I will say try a variety of rifles and hand guns in a variety of cals. and find out which ones you are comfortable with.

You might try a bolt action .308, 30-06, or even a 30-30 lever gun for hunting purposes.

For a battle rifle you might try a semiautomatic that will accept a high capacity magazine in .223, .308, or 7.62X39.

For a hand gun for self defense you might try a 9mm, .40 cal, or .45 cal in a semiauto or a .38/.357 in a revolver.

If I were you I would try to find someone that is very familiar with firearms and would be willing to take you "under his/her wing" and teach you as much as they could.

Don't impulse buy just because it looks cool or someone says that it's the only way to go. All of us gun owners have our favorite makes and cals. of firearms and we will tell you that what we carry is the best  so take your time and make good logical choices.

Good luck and I hope you can get what you want or need.

Remember the number one thing about any firearm is gun safety.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> Howdy MJ
> 
> Why not just for now, enjoy the ones you have.. buy a case (5500) rounds of ammo at WM and get to shooting , by the time that ammo is gone you will know a lot more then you do now.
> 
> ...


That is some very good advice, get comfortable with what you have and practice as much as you can. Then you might think about the advice I gave in my last post.


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Love the .22 LR!!! I had my first Remington .22 given to me when I was 10, and have had them ever since.

I scored a couple of years ago. I was checking out Yard sales on Base and a guy that was PCSing was selling off all kinds of gun accessories. I ended picking up a plastic tote with approximately 15000 rounds of .22LR for 25 bucks. The guy was going overseas and did not want to put Ammo in storage. I am still shooting from that bin.:woohoo:

I love Yard Sales on Base!


----------



## Jergro (May 7, 2011)

I picked up a stainless Ruger 10/22 last spring and i have to say its definitely one of my favorites. Winchester ammo doesn't mix though, the spent shell can get caught in the action, but everything else i tried is magic.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

A few days ago I visited another forum... a gun forum.. and someone raised this question - What gun would you choose to have with you if you were in a wilderness survival situation?

These were people who owned a lot of guns. I'm sure each had the pick of some high-dollar rifles, shotguns, and pistols that were sitting in their gun safes.

Post after post named the .22lr as what they would choose. Some chose a combination gun - .410 or 20ga over .22lr - but many settled on a .22 rifle.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

mountainjock said:


> I am new here ( and also to prepping), so forgive my ignorance, I don't mean to hijack this thread! Also, I don't know near enough about guns.. anyways I recently recieved a Savage 22LR and a Mossberg 20 ga. Both were gifts, the 22LR is new. My question is what should I look at adding to my arsenal?? Handgun? Rifle? 12 ga.? any input would be appreciated!


We have two Mossberg 20 ga. Bantam youth-sized shotguns. I tried it on the shooting range. I like it a lot. I prefer shotguns to handguns for protection in the home. I got the youth-sized because I think it's more maneuverable. I don't like hand guns because the bigger the hand gun the more kick it has and the harder it is to put multiple rounds into an intruder. With my pump-action Bantam I can easily put 5 shots into an intruder and do that it in 10 seconds.

With the Bantam you can use buckshot or you can use slugs. If you don't plan on concealed carry then I think all you need are a couple of those shotguns and lots of ammo.

I don't think it makes sense to have ten guns and ten kinds of ammo.


----------



## mountainjock (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank everyone for their input. Points taken! The guys and I are going to the range today!! I'll just keep at it.


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

I love my 10/22! I had to make a few adjustments on it to work for me, but now that I did, it is a lot of fun to shoot. The best birthday present ever :2thumb:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> A few days ago I visited another forum... a gun forum.. and someone raised this question - What gun would you choose to have with you if you were in a wilderness survival situation?
> 
> These were people who owned a lot of guns. I'm sure each had the pick of some high-dollar rifles, shotguns, and pistols that were sitting in their gun safes.
> 
> Post after post named the .22lr as what they would choose. Some chose a combination gun - .410 or 20ga over .22lr - but many settled on a .22 rifle.


*I just love those type questions but they usually mix apples and oranges Wilderness survival is not the same thing as SHTF survival ..

In a SHTF where blasting away with an AK might not be the best thing then a 22 is wonderful...CB caps are pretty QT.. and will do the job with in reason range wise..head shot/ s at 50 yds would do the trick , behind the ear being the best spot... A survival thing in the Wilderness would mean noise wasn't an issue ( unless you're running from Zombie BG's) in which case a heavier weapon would be ok...

In my case I have 2 10-22's and a HB Ruger target pistol all set up for my can.. I would never feel under gunned with any of them.. but being a Paranoid ( this is a bad thing???) type I also have a can for one of my AR's as well as a 308 and 223 bolt gun.. but since my hearing is shot to hell 
( Thank you Marines!! lol ) it helps me have quality fun with no further damage...

When I lived in Alaska I worked the gun counter in the biggest gun store in AK at the time..ready for it???? JC Penney Co.!! yep.. and one of my steady every 3 months customers was an old Sour Dough type who lived way out in the bush... he spent over 30 years out there with nothing but an old double barrel hammer 12 ga.. he carried Slugs for big meat..Moose etc... OO buck for bear problems and a few bird shot for "AK Chicken" aka Ptarmigan.. the last time I saw him he bought a Ruger HB 22 pistol because the bird shot was killing his teeth so he was gonna kill the chickens with the 22... I left AK shortly and have always wondered how that worked out for him..

Anyway just thought I'd add something to the thread...

OH! one last thing.. IF you're gonna keep 22's for SHTF use I highly recommend you invest in at least a case of CCI mini mags ... they will work in any auto loader better then the bulk box WM stuff... and if you're using a 10-22 invest in a few of the Butler Creek high caps mags.. 25 fast rounds!! and get a speed loader too...I've got 6 mags and a loader I've used hard for 30 years and the loader needs replacing, the mags are still just humming along.. *


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Hozay,

What part of Alaska were you in? Sounds like it might have been Anchorage, if so is that big "brownie" still there by the front door at penney's?
When I got to Anchorage in 1983 and went into Penney's the first time and saw that big sucker ( my Dad had given me a .270) I said .270 my a$$ I'm gonna get a grenade launcher.  my wife and have said that Alaska is the only other State we would live in. We were there for three years and loved it. 

Dan


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

oldvet said:


> Hozay,
> 
> What part of Alaska were you in? Sounds like it might have been Anchorage, if so is that big "brownie" still there by the front door at penney's?
> When I got to Anchorage in 1983 and went into Penney's the first time and saw that big sucker ( my Dad had given me a .270) I said .270 my a$$ I'm gonna get a grenade launcher.  my wife and have said that Alaska is the only other State we would live in. We were there for three years and loved it.
> ...


Dan I was there in 72 and part of 73 , lived in Anchorage...Spenard (sp)area..hahaha..unless it's changed you heard of it I'm sure..

No they didn't have the bear there when I was working there but I used to have a picture of me standing in front of a Polar Bear , I'm 6'6" tall and there was a lot more bear above my head then below it!! over 13 ft as I recall... flat out scary!

I started my love affair with the 338 Mag Ruger rifle there as well as the 12 3" mag sawed off to 21 inchs... "After" I came across a Bear track bigger then both my size 12 EE boots side by side... and the water from the creek was still running into it...!.. I don't remember the trip back to the truck but I made it really fast!... after I was home I looked at my 44 mag Ruger and said "Shit"! worthless... I've met bears head on in MT 3 times and while I had my 338 ready I was able to talk them into going away...believe it or not.. but that track scared the living crap out of me!!!...

I left AK because I know I would never be able to make the kind of money I'd need to really be able to get out into the back country..fly in is it.. that and a minor misunderstanding over a married lady... and yes, weasel that I am ,I knew she was so... I think I made it 10 minutes before the shooting was gonna start lol...

I had a foot locker with all my goodies in it, ticket agent grabbed the handle and grunted and said "Damn ! what ya got in this thing? I said all my guns and ammo ..lol ..swear to god he just shook his head and I helped him get it on the cart... different times!!

Sorry..long winded... was good old days!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Hozay,

Yep those were the good old days.

One step ahead of a butt full of lead huh? LMAO, don't blame ya I would have been hauling butt also. 

I saw some large tracks myself, but what really got me was how high some of the claw marks on the trees were. I had a Winchester .375 post 64 (the pre 64's cost an arm and a leg), but when I was "out and about" I normally carried a 12 guage with alternating buck and slugs. I never had to find out if that would stop one or not and I sure was happy about that. 

We probably wouldn't recognize the place now, but I sure would like to go back and see for myself what changes have taken place.

Dan


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

*'I just love those type questions but they usually mix apples and oranges Wilderness survival is not the same thing as SHTF survival .."*

I don't think they were mixing anything. It was a straight out question regarding what firearm those reading the thread would want in the wilderness as a survival tool.

My parents survived a SHTF episode once. It was called the Great Depression. A little .22 along with a dbl 12ga. did more for their survival and well being than all the military hardware the feds owned.

Added after some thought: If I were to crash land a bush plane in the wilderness of Alaska, which you seem familiar with, I would categorize that as "SHTF survival".


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> *'I just love those type questions but they usually mix apples and oranges Wilderness survival is not the same thing as SHTF survival .."*
> 
> I don't think they were mixing anything. It was a straight out question regarding what firearm those reading the thread would want in the wilderness as a survival tool.
> 
> ...


*Sorry if you're feathers got ruffled, I meant my comment that "In general" folks do mix up the difference between a survival weapon and a defense weapon, to me they are two different uses. for defense I want my AK .. but that's just me, I can make do with either..

Yep I am , a survival gun and pack are required by law. or were back then , I sold a lot of them to pilots , most wanted the little Browning auto loader that broke down cute, not functional as a rule , I sold the hell out of 10-22's .

I was asked by a Chechoco ( green horn) what I carried for a rifle in the bush when fishing, I told him I carried a 338 Browning auto loader , he bought one then wanted to buy a stub nose 38 revolver, when I asked him what it was for he replied " In case the rifle don't stop the Bear I can use the pistol" I swear to the memory of Chesty !!! I was a smart ass in those days so I handed him a single shot derringer , said here this is all you need! of course he asked what I meant and I told him if 4 round of 338 failed to stop the bear he only needed one round to blow his brains out !

A sharp stick is better then a blunt stick , a knife is better then either, a gun wins hands down... *


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

In a survival situation I would pick the little .410/.22 M6 Scout survival rifle.
It's light weight and compact. I would prefer the .410 over the 20 guage mainly because of the shell size and weight. You can do just about anything with the .410 that you can with the 20 guage and you can carry more ammo with the .410 including slugs, buck and bird shot. I would favor the CCI mini mags for the .22. 

That M6 Scout, ammo, a spear point knife with a hefty belley, a water filter, fire starter, ground cloth and space blanket, compass, signal mirror, 550 paracord, and a few high protein bars. 

That would be the minimum I would have as a survival kit. 

Dan


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

oldvet said:


> In a survival situation I would pick the little .410/.22 M6 Scout survival rifle.
> It's light weight and compact. I would prefer the .410 over the 20 guage mainly because of the shell size and weight. You can do just about anything with the .410 that you can with the 20 guage and you can carry more ammo with the .410 including slugs, buck and bird shot. I would favor the CCI mini mags for the .22.
> 
> That M6 Scout, ammo, a spear point knife with a hefty belley, a water filter, fire starter, ground cloth and space blanket, compass, signal mirror, 550 paracord, and a few high protein bars.
> ...


Where's the beer and John Wayne Crackers and cheese spread?...:beercheer:


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey guys, am new to the guns and acronyms, so it may be a dumb question. What is are CCI mini mags? And how does a speed loader for a 22 mag work? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

*Gun Question...*

I have a Taurus P22. I love the way it feels in my hand, but it consistently fails to feed (like, every fourth shot). The incoming round goes too far up and hangs up on the upper edge of the chamber.

I've tried 37 gr (1330 fps), 36 gr (1260 fps), and 40 gr (1235 fps) and the same thing happens - every fourth shot or so, the round overshoots the chamber by just enough to jam, or full-on stovepipe.

Until I can figure this out, it's just a pretty (expensive) paperweight. I'd never want to have to rely on it in a life or death situation.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> Where's the beer and John Wayne Crackers and cheese spread?...:beercheer:


 LMAO.

The beer barrel got "blowed up" at the Alamo, the crackers went stale and the datgum rats ate the cheese. No respect I tell ya. 

Dan


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> I have a Taurus P22. I love the way it feels in my hand, but it consistently fails to feed (like, every fourth shot). The incoming round goes too far up and hangs up on the upper edge of the chamber.
> 
> I've tried 37 gr (1330 fps), 36 gr (1260 fps), and 40 gr (1235 fps) and the same thing happens - every fourth shot or so, the round overshoots the chamber by just enough to jam, or full-on stovepipe.
> 
> ...


Does this happen with just the one magazine? If so it could be the spring is a tad to strong. I have had that happen to me in the past. It is a rare occurance, but it does happen.

Dan


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

mpguy18 said:


> Hey guys, am new to the guns and acronyms, so it may be a dumb question. What is are CCI mini mags? And how does a speed loader for a 22 mag work? Thanks in advance for the help.


The CCI Mini Mags are the closest thing to .22 Magnum rounds (to my knowledge) that you can get for a handgun or rifle in .22 long rifle cal.

The .22 speed loader is new to me, I don't own a .22 Mag. so I didn't know that speed loaders were made for them. I would reccomend to Google them and see what you come up with.

Dan


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

*"Sorry if you're feathers got ruffled, I meant my comment that "In general" folks do mix up the difference between a survival weapon and a defense weapon, to me they are two different uses. for defense I want my AK .. but that's just me, I can make do with either.."*

Yeah, It may have hit me a little wrong. Too much now revolves around zombie this and zombie that while true wilderness survival and the simple everyday uses for a trusty rifle - in this case, the .22, around the homestead are discounted. Besides, I really need to be extra nice to someone 6'6"!


----------



## Silverhawk (Oct 25, 2011)

Hopefully, I haven't missed something said earlier....

I hope people aren't confusing "lethality" with "stopping power." Yes, the .22 is a lethal round...supposedly, the preferred round of Mafia assassins. Yes, shot placement has more to do with success than caliber. Yes, it is a viable round for gathering food if it comes to that. But, _please_, do not expect it to stop someone attacking you unless you can manage to place the bullet directly into his brain. Emptying a magazine of .22 into a 200-pound man coming for your life does you no good if he closes the distance and slits your throat before he bleeds-out.

*ANY* gun is better than no gun, but if you have the means, please consider a stronger caliber for protecting yourself and others from attack.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

oldvet said:


> The CCI Mini Mags are the closest thing to .22 Magnum rounds (to my knowledge) that you can get for a handgun or rifle in .22 long rifle cal.
> 
> The .22 speed loader is new to me, I don't own a .22 Mag. so I didn't know that speed loaders were made for them. I would reccomend to Google them and see what you come up with.
> 
> Dan


*AHHHH I see the problem...I used the term MAG to mean Magazine not Magnum ! my bad!!

The Ruger 10-22 comes with a 10 round magazine.. the Butler Creek mags are 25 rounds... the BC speed loader is just that, a tool to load the 25 rounds really fast..

Since the advent of the bulk box ammo such as WM sells the quality has slipped , bad priming or whatever it just has lots of misfires , it's fine for playing or training or whatever but for real serious use I'd rather have something that's not lacking quality due to cutting prices ..

While on the subject I'd like to add that back in 78 or 79 CCi came out with the "Stinger 22 LR" it is faster and does blow up Gophers etc at close range but I found after about 40 yards the accuracy dropped of a lot..lighter bullet plus wind or whatever I don't know but I would say to stick with the regular mini mag and solid points not HP... but that's just me.. HP's have their place but for real stopping power I want the little bullet to get in deeper the a HP will.. maybe it don't matter but it's my thought on it... *


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

oldvet said:


> Does this happen with just the one magazine? If so it could be the spring is a tad to strong. I have had that happen to me in the past. It is a rare occurance, but it does happen.
> 
> Dan


Yes, I only have the one magazine for it. Is there a way to adjust the spring, or am I going to have to just keep using it until it loosens up?

I need to buy a second magazine, but, like everything, it has to wait its turn. 

I really just bought the Taurus P22 for vanity, I already had a Taurus PT111 for carrying, but now I have it, I want to be able to rely on it, as a back-up.

Thank you for your suggestion, I'll see what I can do about that spring.


----------



## texas_red (Sep 9, 2011)

*the "lowly" 22LR*

I have several rifles (bolt and semiauto) and handguns (revolvers and semiauto) in 22LR and they're all a joy to shoot. I have no doubt about the round being extremely useful in a survival scenario. Just takes some practice to know how to place that front sight or crosshairs to get the job done. It's plenty lethal on critters up to small deer size.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Ezmerelda said:


> I have a Taurus P22. I love the way it feels in my hand, but it consistently fails to feed (like, every fourth shot). The incoming round goes too far up and hangs up on the upper edge of the chamber.
> 
> I've tried 37 gr (1330 fps), 36 gr (1260 fps), and 40 gr (1235 fps) and the same thing happens - every fourth shot or so, the round overshoots the chamber by just enough to jam, or full-on stovepipe.
> 
> ...


I now have a Walther P22, supposedly the king of picky eaters.

It does not like HP of any style. It would mostly eat Federal Champion bulk, but not always. The one ammo it does seem to like, Blazer's. The first round won't chamber without a little help, but everyone after that goes in.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

mdprepper said:


> No arguments from me. A 22 was my first weapon and still my favorite.


Saw mdpreppers youtube vid on the Mossberg Int'l 702, picked one up at the local wallyworld yesterday based on his review.

$117 for a basic 702.
$10 background check
$15 extra magazine
$18 wide field Tasco scope
$18 550 rds Federal ammo
Taxes (9.5% in my county in TN)

Less than $190 out the door.

I have seen a LOT of people review this little .22lr rifle as being a very accurate little tack driver, dependable, and just overall FUN to shoot.

I know it's mfg'd in Brazil, imported by Mossberg Int'l via their subsidaries in Toronto. 
That being said, why in the world can WE as Americans not offer an American made firearm for that kind of price? Just the shipping of the gun is a HUGE end user cost....and these came from BRAZIL.

Just kinda chaps me in the lower southern posterior area.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Claymore5150 said:


> Saw mdpreppers youtube vid on the Mossberg Int'l 702, picked one up at the local wallyworld yesterday based on his review.
> 
> $117 for a basic 702.
> $10 background check
> ...


*I have no answer to that question except to say that while a 10-22 alone is about $200.00 these days and all the extras you got would add to the cost of the Ruger , I can only say... Ruger is made in America.. I own a 22 made in Brazil too, but for the most part I'll pay a bit more for American made... and I'll put the 10-22 up against anybody's 22 rifle... Auto loading of course.. damn little will beat the Savage Anschutz bolt guns for accuracy .. but they don't go for 200 bucks either... I'd love one tho! threaded... but aside of that if your rifle works for you and gives good service then I'm glad for you.. *


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yep....right there with ya Hozay.

I had given quite a bit of thought to the Remington 597, the Marlin 60, the Ruger (I own a couple of Ruger handguns, big Ruger fan), and a few others....

At the end of the day it was down to pricepoint alone on this one since it is going to be a learning tool for the daughters and my better half, none of which has ANY rifle experience. The GOOD thing about that...no bad habits to break!

I long for a day where I can snuggle up to a Rem700 again...sling some lead over long distance with a dope book (wonder if I can get paid for it again, too? haha). One of those is out of my reach right now....BUT, speaking of Ruger, have you seen the new "American" rifle??? Wow, and for about $325=$350 street price. Still probably $100 more than the Savage, but sure is a nice looking weapon at decent price. Nice trigger features. Their Gunsite Scout is a nice looking weapon as well. Lots of great vids if you go to the Ruger website and click on the "extras" menu spot in the different models. (My absolute fav is the 223 piston drive though...shhhaaaaweeeeet!)
I should shut up now or I'll spend all day on the web, tire kickin and dreamin.


----------



## labouton (Jan 24, 2011)

I've got a Winchester model 77 and would like to get some hi-capacity clips for it. Anyone have any info on where they could be obtained?


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

i have a henry U.S. survival rifle that goes with me whenever i hike for a few days. i would rather have it and 50 rounds than any other gun i own. i prefer to squirrel hunt with it while floating down our local river. it doesnt like sub sonic rounds much, but i only really need to shoot one round at a time anyway(the squirrels dont stick around long) thats why i hunt the river, you can always find another squirrel a few hundred yards downstream. this was a great post, and good ammo to keep the rimfire nay sayers at bay. thanks!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

labouton said:


> I've got a Winchester model 77 and would like to get some hi-capacity clips for it. Anyone have any info on where they could be obtained?


*I don't claim to know everything about guns but to the best of my knowledge Winchester never made a mod 77 ... I think.."THINK" being the big word here,that your speaking of the Ruger 77-22 in LR . and yes the 25 round Ruger or Butler Creek mags work just fine i these bolt guns.. mostly the 77-22 is in 22 mag but I know it was available in 22LR..

That's my opinion on it.. *


----------



## labouton (Jan 24, 2011)

I just did a double check and it is a Winchester model 77 22LR.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks like they started mfg those mod77's back in 1955 and ended mfg. in 1963.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Finally got to toss some rounds downrange with my new Plinkster 702. 
Shoots nice. I like it!
Holds a nice group, as well.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Claymore5150 said:


> Finally got to toss some rounds downrange with my new Plinkster 702. Shoots nice. I like it! Holds a nice group, as well.


Nice!!

I found one (Plinkster) this weekend at a garage sale for $65... Gotta love having an extra .22 rifle around!


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I've heard about the noise issue but I wouldn't have thought a 220 Swift had much recoil. I've never shot one. I guess you learn something new every day.
> 
> It's just pretty hard to beat the versatility of the 22 rimfire.


They don't, about the same as a 22/250 or the old 225 win.


----------



## Glock4myEMT (Dec 15, 2012)

I like to try real world shooting ( what would it do if?!), i shot a 60's chevy car door with 10/22 ruger. Real steel car, 22lr cheap stuff from walmart. It punched right through! so 22LR is a must.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Went shooting with the extended family a few weeks ago and took the Mossberg 702 Plinkster (which I've mentioned earlier in this thread).
We put a considerable amount of ammo through it that day, but I wanted to throw my family a curve ball, of sorts. We had been wearing stuff out in the 50yd distance while utilizing a scope. 

I went out and set up those orange spinner targets at 15yds, 25 yds, and then a big metal spinner at 50 which has big plate bottom, small (3" dia) on top, and then put a standard target about 20 feet to the left of the big spinner.

I took the scope off, loaded up a few magazines, and said, "5 shots, 5 targets, iron sights, Freehand (that's standing, no support)". 

5 out of 5 for me, but I barely broke into the center orange on the paper target. 
I think the best anyone else did was 3 of 5. Best part of that little contest was my 11 yr old daughter putting one on my hole in the paper target. Made me a proud papa, for sure! She got ice cream for that one. hahaha.

I guess I've got close to 400 rds through the little econo-mossy so far and it has been very reliable to this point. 
It CAN be somewhat finicky when the bolt is locked to the rear as far as releasing forward. It takes a certain touch. 
As far as ammunition goes, it shoots the Federal 550 bulk ammo into MUCH better groups than Remington ammo. Nice surprise. 

So far, so good. I think that I'll eventually change the iron sights to some easier ring/post sights which might help my target acquisition speed some. I've got some swivels to drill/mount onto it for a sling, as well. Inexpensive fun, daddy digs it!


----------

